# Big Al's Aquaclear Model #70 Recall



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.streetinsider.com/Press+...+Services:+Product+Recall+Notice/5409557.html

I'd rather a replacement than a refund, since it was a good price at $40. Guess it was to good be true.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

*The recalled units are not certified to Canadian standards*

This is the part where I did the eye roll.

Essentially, this is an Aquaclear which would be legal to run in Italy, but not in Canada. It hasn't passed CSA.

Four years ago, Jager heaters were 'non submersible'.

They were submersible, they just weren't CSA approved as such.

I'm running two of these 'recalled' aquaclears and plan to do nothing about the situation .


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

There's no way I'm returning mine...I'm running 5 of them...even if they were offering exchange I probably wouldn't...
And you can bet that if you don't have a receipt, you're getting a $19.99 credit at best, because of the boxing day sale...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

they should do an exchange!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

CSA usually do not check on every products unless there are reported "electrical" issues, it's best to check what might have 'happened' to these units before deciding whether you want to replace or not.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

vaporize said:


> CSA usually do not check on every products unless there are reported "electrical" issues, it's best to check what might have 'happened' to these units before deciding whether you want to replace or not.


Worst case scenario it's leaking voltage. I'm freshwater running tap hardness.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm thanks for the heads up man.

and ya, I second finding out the actual issue.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If anyone does please let me know. I seriously think this is little more than a red tape issue.


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Is this only if you bought from BA Scarb?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

From what Im reading there, 84 units had some problem with the motor and all of those 84 units were shipped to BA scarborough. Sigh of relief here as Im running 9 of them right now lol. All from BA vaughan though.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> Is this only if you bought from BA Scarb?





Cory said:


> From what Im reading there, 84 units had some problem with the motor and all of those 84 units were shipped to BA scarborough. Sigh of relief here as Im running 9 of them right now lol. All from BA vaughan though.


I was wondering the same thing, as I got mine in BA North York, but I don't know if I should feel any safer... Guess I'll call the store and see what they say.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Nov 2, 2009)

I bought mine online... so this would have come from the distribution centre right?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I inquired with the store. The units are 100% fine.
_
"You are correct. These units are not CSA certified. There have been no known problems reported to this date.

Thanks,
_"

Bruce Rosenberg

Store Manager

Big Al's Aquarium Serices

1295 Kennedy Road

Scarborough ON, M1P 2L4

Ph. (416)757-3281

Fax. (416)757-0874

E-Mail. [email protected]



you're 100% safe guys. 
Who here has been fully submersing their jager heaters for more than three years?
Did you know they were not CSA certified as fully submersible until just recently? I've been submersing them for almost a decade. 
It's just silly red tape stuff. Your aquaclear 70s are fine and will work just like any other aquaclear 70 I'm totally sure. No worries folks.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The voluntary recall is a safe legal move from the BA's Scarboro management. If they did not do so, and one ever did fail, having not been CSA approved, and having BA's scarboro knowingly sold units, and not offered a recall/refund, they would be liable. It's a VERY SMALL possibility (percentage wise) but could involve large payments out, so this cuts their liability to just about nothing ($19.99 per unit in fact).

W


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

I called BA North York - they also are recalling the units. 

I plan to keep mine - but then I only use it occasionally in my SW tank to help clear the water when I'm cleaning detritus from the rocks, and for running carbon once in a while.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I got one from Big Al's during boxing week. I'm soon to get a Rena XP2 Canister filter which the AC 70 will become a backup filter once the Rena is cycled


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm keeping mine. There's nothing wrong with the units. I have four.

W


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmmm...I wonder if that could be the reason for my recent circuit breaks. It's so strange because I have downsized considerably and it's nowhere close to how many electrical devices are running now compared to before. 

I don't want to believe it but I just can't explain the circuit trips. I may have to do some process of elimination first.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if that could be the reason for my recent circuit breaks. It's so strange because I have downsized considerably and it's nowhere close to how many electrical devices are running now compared to before.
> 
> I don't want to believe it but I just can't explain the circuit trips. I may have to do some process of elimination first.


How long of a trip are we talking? I had a 1/2 hour blackout the other day and thought nothing of it


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Happened two days in a row. Finding out after I came home from work.
I don't think anything else was effected since none of my clocks reset like they normally would. 
I lost a fish during those times. The temps dropped too low and possibly lack of oxygen.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Happened two days in a row. Finding out after I came home from work.
> I don't think anything else was effected since none of my clocks reset like they normally would.
> I lost a fish during those times. The temps dropped too low and possibly lack of oxygen.


 .

Was your circuit breaker for that room actually flipped?? Or did it black itself out then back in?

I have noticed the motors are not standard motors they are ASKOLL brand, the impeller and impeller well are of different design.

BA's scar WILL exchange your Askoll motor for a CSA motor at no cost. You have to make an appointment and make sure they have it in stock.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

@gucci17: Sorry for your loss  Hope you find the cause.



AquariAM said:


> BA's scar WILL exchange your Askoll motor for a CSA motor at no cost. You have to make an appointment and make sure they have it in stock.


@AquariAM: This sounds good/interesting. Is this documented anywhere? Just wondering because I got mine at BA North York and it could be handy if I go this route.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 5, 2009)

Aquaclears are good filters but they are fire hazards even the csa approved ones.. A small power bump can make the filter loose prime then the motor runs dry and gets very hot. I came home to one about to burn my house down and never again will i use aquaclears.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Doctor T said:


> @gucci17: Sorry for your loss  Hope you find the cause.
> 
> @AquariAM: This sounds good/interesting. Is this documented anywhere? Just wondering because I got mine at BA North York and it could be handy if I go this route.


This is something I was told by the manager. It was his decision. Not a Big Al's decision.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

copasetic said:


> Aquaclears are good filters but they are fire hazards even the csa approved ones.. A small power bump can make the filter loose prime then the motor runs dry and gets very hot. I came home to one about to burn my house down and never again will i use aquaclears.


If you prime it properly to begin with and your tanks water level is at an acceptable level the filter will not lose prime and run dry. This can only happen if your water level is low, and is true of MOST small HOB filters.

Even if it did overheat the odds of actually starting a fire given the materials used are pretty slim. You'd melt the bit that seals the motor to the aquaclear, the motor would fall on the ground... I suppose if you have carpeting things could go down hill at that point... but I have a wild imagination...

I don't believe AC's to be more of a firehazard than any other filter. I'm 10 years into using them. I know people 20+ and no issues.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I may give BA scarbs a call this weekend to switch them out just for peace of mind. I can't blame my AC filter because I don't know if it was the culprit 100%. 

It tripped my gfci outlet. The actual breaker wasn't tripped though.

I'm just sad because I lost one of my most favourite haps, a male Copadichromis trewavasae mloto likoma.

I need a replacement now....


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Who else has had their AquaClear go dry on them due to power outage?

I am using them on a lot of tanks (mostly AC 110s) and I am sure I have had power outages, and they have resumed their work without delay. It's that "upside-down U shape intake" that's the killer here, isn't it? Once the inside is no longer underwater, you're screwed.

W


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

I have aquaclear 150 (model now change to 70) still running good.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

clubsoda said:


> I have aquaclear 150 (model now change to 70) still running good.


Your AC150 is now AC30...AC70 was AC300


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Who else has had their AquaClear go dry on them due to power outage?
> 
> I am using them on a lot of tanks (mostly AC 110s) and I am sure I have had power outages, and they have resumed their work without delay. It's that "upside-down U shape intake" that's the killer here, isn't it? Once the inside is no longer underwater, you're screwed.
> 
> W


That right if you loose too much water from the inside of the fillter it will loose its self prime, you tank water needs to be at the levle about 1/2" min above the motor at all times.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Your AC150 is now AC30...AC70 was AC300


Yes its the 300, my bad, I use sponge for 70.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone here swap motors for the CSA version? Do you need the original receipt?

Note to all: Replaced all of my motors with CSA ones. New ones are a watt higher at 7watts. A bit of a hassle. You have to drain the unit.


----------

